# Composer Portraits.



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Why, oh why, is Beethoven always portrayed with a permanent scowl and murderous looking eyes?

Not the handsomest but I'm sure he wasn't that bad. Poor Beethoven.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't forget some old threads

Pictures and Portraits of Famous Composers

Composer portraits

What are your favorite composer portaits?


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Taggart, I was looking for them, I didn't want to double up with threads.


----------

